

End of the World, a ten second game - jmduke
http://auntiepixelante.com/endoftheworld/

======
jwise0
Interactive fiction has become an incredibly interesting medium, I think
catalyzed by Twine (an IF authoring tool that seems to be part of what's
backing this story). With more technologies available to add 'spice' to
classical IF, it seems like this is a time of renaissance.

Another cool twist on Twine-based IF that I've seen recently is
@chrisamaphone's LD27 entry, 'Spoken' \--
[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-27/comment-
page-1/...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-27/comment-
page-1/?action=preview&uid=2634) \-- in which she experiments with audio-only
IF.

------
rfnslyr
I got to like the fourth screen, then it just whipes everything away.

I... I don't get it.

~~~
rescripting
The world is ending, you have 10 seconds, what do you do?

Cool concept, I like it.

